# Exécuter un raccourci avec Siri



## Rigs42 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

j’ai créé un raccourci avec l’App raccourci que j’exécute avec Siri et jusque là tout fonctionne à la perfection.
Lorsque je demande à Siri d’exécuter ce raccourci celui-ci s’exécute dès la réponse de Siri de type « voila », « c’est fait ».

Ma question est simple : comment faire pour que Siri me demande de confirmer l’exécution de ce raccourci par une réponse de ma part de type : « oui » = confirmation d’exécution du raccourci / « non » = annuler la demande d’exécution du raccourci. 

je suis certain que l’on peut faire cela mais je ne trouve pas comment… je ne suis vraiment pas assez calé avec l’App raccourci

Par avance merci de votre support afin de m’aider à intégrer cela à mon raccourci.

A+

PS: j’espère que mon post sera dans la bonne rubrique.


----------



## Rigs42 (18 Octobre 2022)

Rigs42 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j’ai créé une automatisation avec l’App raccourci que j’exécute avec Siri et jusque là tout fonctionne à la perfection.
> Lorsque je demande à Siri d’exécuter cette automatisation celle-ci s’exécute dès la réponse de Siri de type « voila », « c’est fait ».
> ...


Pardon à tous je parle d’un raccourci et non d’une automatisation.


----------

